

How to make a product video for under $150 - dpolaske
http://polaske.tumblr.com/post/91289197615/how-i-created-a-professional-product-video-for-146-55?one=one

======
ttty
still something is missing to be professional. Anyway is a lot better than
other home made (:

~~~
dpolaske
Most definitely not quite pro. And thanks!

